# LGB mogul sound systems



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

When (what models) did LGB improve their factory installed sound systems for the 2019 series mogul?


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

When the 2019 "S" went to a 2. So 20192 , 27192 and so on and so on... Many diffenent versions. Some with MTS ,some with out. Last version like the Coke mogul had Sound and MTS Board built in the cab unlike the older versions where sound board was in the tender. 
Kyle


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There were 3 sound versions:

First ones had the old analog type sound boards in the tender and the sound to me was not even OK. Reed switches for bell and whistle were ion the bottom of the front tender truck.

Then digital sound came in the tender and the tender front truck had the reed switch assembly on the bottom. Sound was real nice.


Next version had the onboard MTS and sound board in the engine, reed switches were also in the engine, not on the tender bottom. Volume control was on the rear of the firebox.

Note that the mts versions had different wiring for the engine to tender and you can not mix tenders between the onboard engine systems and the other boards in the tender systems.

the AT&SF 29192 had mts and digital sound.
Here are the moguls I know about by LGB.
#moguls
MFG # Road name # Alt#

2018D Denver & Rio Grande 18
2019S Colorado & Southern 6 20192
2028D Denver south Park 71
2219S Pennsy 19 22192
2319S Colorado & Southern 8 23192

20192 Colorado & Southern 6 2019S
21181 Denver & Rio Grande 19 2018D
22182 Colorado & Southern 5
22184 Disney Paris 2
22185 Disneyland CA
22191 Circus Wilson
22192 Pennsy 19 2219S
22194 SP oil 5 wire 69232 491
23182 Colorado & Southern 9
23191 UNDEC
23191.8 
23192 Colorado & Southern 8 2319S
23194 Colorado & Southern 4
24182 NYC 7
24192 Circus  10 2419DG

24194 Baltimore and Ohio 419
25182 Pennsy 2518
25192 Colorado & Southern 7 Bear Trap
25194 Coke 1
25196 DurangoSilverton 376 

26182 White Pass 1
26192 Colorado & Southern 10
26194 Rio Grande 248
26196 Rio Grande 576
27182 Xmas
27192 Rio Grande 573

29182 Denver south Park 20
29192 ATSF 97


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great list Dan and thank you for posting.

But I have the B&O 419 and a C&S 10.

Which version are they?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> There were 3 sound versions:
> 
> First ones had the old analog type sound boards in the tender and the sound to me was not even OK. Reed switches for bell and whistle were ion the bottom of the front tender truck.
> 
> ...


Dan,

I have a "green and red" #18, model 2018D which is DSP&P, NOT DRGW. Original in 1985-86.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> There were 3 sound versions:
> 
> First ones had the old analog type sound boards in the tender and the sound to me was not even OK. Reed switches for bell and whistle were ion the bottom of the front tender truck.
> 
> ...


Dan,

I have a "green and red" #18, model 2018D which is DSP&P, NOT DRGW. Original in 1985-86. Purchased NEW in January 1986.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, thank you for the correction. I will wait to see if there are any others and any mogul I may have missed and then repost a corrected list and add a column for sound and mts.
I know the coke and the 29192 are mts and sound.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The B&O 24194 had MTS and digital sound. The C&S #10 no MTS but has the newer sound. I added this to my info.

PS, All moguls had 5 volt lights and smoke units.
The oil version had a 5 pin connector and the 2-4-0 69232 tender has the correct wiring for this mogul.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The model 2018D lettered DSP&PRR No.18 came with optional stickers for both Denver & Rio Grande and D&RGW Nos. 14~17










Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

2119D Lake George & Boulder 2119
2219S Pennsylvania 2219

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a "poor man's" sound system to my 2018D. Bought an AHM HO chugging gondola car (remember them?), pulled out the electronic innards, and mounted then inside the 2018D's tender. Glued two contact strips to the rearmost tender axle and mounted the HO car's wipers on the truck bolster. Not quite four beats per drive wheel rotation, but close. It is not elegant, but it works for me.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Can the oil tender from the Great Northern 0-4-0 be plugged into a 2-4-0 or Mogul?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the oil tender is 5 pin, it will only work on the oil mogul version or all 20230/20232 engines (2-4-0)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Gary, thank you for the correction. I will wait to see if there are any others and any mogul I may have missed and then repost a corrected list and add a column for sound and mts.
> I know the coke and the 29192 are mts and sound.


Dan,

Actually Andrew made a comment above about the extra stickers to change the number and the road name. It's been many years since I've had the engine out of the box and forgot all about the stickers. When I bought it new in January 1986, it came delivered from the factory as DSP&P, #18.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> The model 2018D lettered DSP&PRR No.18 came with optional stickers for both Denver & Rio Grande and D&RGW Nos. 14~17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew. See my comment above to Dan.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have an old P H hobbies sound system I pulled from a 2119d mogul, but its missing all the trigger reed switches for under the tender to trigger the whistle/bell. Those could be found elsewhere. If someone wants it, its thiers for free, just pay the shipping cost. It worked the last time I powered it up. Mike


----------

